
Show HN: SendBeatsBot – Find artists that need instrumentals - akoumis
https://twitter.com/SendBeatsBot
======
akoumis
SendBeatsBot is a simple bot that retweets any tweet containing the words
"send", "beats", and an email address. Followers are comprised mostly of
amateur and professional music producers looking for artists that need beats
(free or paid). It uses Twitter's streaming API through the tweepy library. It
is closed source because people have expressed interest in auto-sending emails
to people who are retweeted, or in selling them the email archive and I don't
want to aide mass spam.

------
qwook
Pretty cool idea. Would be great if you could automate a service to email all
the artists if you wanted to promo yourself as a beatmaker.

